# iPad Cases



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

Although I'm not getting an iPad right away, I've been caught up in all the excitement and have been on numerous boards. Thought I'd share this link with you guys as there are some pretty nice cases, particularly the Vaja (right now, I think only the color noted is available, but will be able to customize sometime in April) noted here. There are quite a few mEdge cases as well.

http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/accessories/ipad


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,21412.0.html


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I always wanted a vaja case for my phone and never got one.
Check these out though:

http://www.vajacases.com/

Paula ny


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

I LOVE iLounge!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

me too


----------

